# Soldier Ride Tampa Florida



## soldierride (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Just wanted to let you know about an up and coming cycling event that honors our nation’s injured servicemen and women. Soldier Ride is a Wounded Warrior Project (WWP) initiative that provides the public with an opportunity to participate in a cycling event that honors the men and women of our military who sacrificed so much. This is a pretty sweet event that has gone relatively unknown outside the Chicago/New York areas. There are rides all over the United States so if you have clubs that like to participate in these kinds of event you should check it out. The event itself is to help raise funds for WWP programs that ensure this generation of wounded warriors is the most successful, well-adjusted generation of wounded warriors in our nation’s history. Basically, all of the money goes to helping wounded vets.

This particular ride is coming up relatively quickly on Sunday, February 20, 2011. (Yeah I know that is like 2 weeks from now!)

Here is a video about it: http://www.sr.woundedwarriorproject.org/...71/k.C446/Videos.htm. Registration for the ride is done via the main soldier ride website's registration page: http://www.kintera.org/faf/home/defa...?ievent=4425

I will be at this event so if you have any Q's feel free to ask.

P.s. You can ride any kind of bike in this event (tri, road, reumb, cruiser, w/e)


-soldierride


----------

